# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Супер чат

## 284383

Galaxy - Галактика знакомств
НАМНОГО ЛУЧШЕ ЧЕМ АСЬКА И МИРАНДА-ЛЮДИ ЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ,ОБРЕТАЮТ ДРУГ ДРУГА,ВСТУПАЮТ В БРАКИ!!!
НАЙДИ СЕБЕ ВТОРУЮ ПОЛОВИНУ!!!!
Галактика знакомств - долгожданный интерактивный галактический java-чат с персонажами для мобильных телефонов! Кроме того, это ещё и подарок судьбы для любителей халявы, так как программа загружается на телефон бесплатно, а общаться посредством нее гораздо интереснее и дешевле, чем по СМС! Стоимость сообщения в чате - менее одной копейки!!!
Кроме дешевого общения пользователь получает еще множество других увлекательных возможностей! Например, может выбирать себе различные обличия - от мальчика, девочки, зайчика и бобра до уникальных составных монстров.
В Галактике находится огромное количество планет по интересам, причем каждый пользователь может зарегистрировать в Галактике знакомств свои собственные планеты, на которых можно устанавливать свои порядки и общаться только с теми, с кем хочется.
Помимо обычного общения программа также дает возможность участнику приобретать различные предметы и дарить их другим участникам чата. Проект постоянно развивается, в дальнейшем будет введение разнообразных возможностей для виртуальных межличностных отношений.
Основные особенности программы:
Пользователь может иметь различные обличия - от мальчика, девочки, зайчика и бобра до уникальных составных монстров
Абсолютная свобода общения - галактика полностью зависит и регулируется его обитателями!
Интуитивно-понятное управление, позволяющее разобраться в программе с первых же минут
Любой участник чата может зарегистрировать собрать целую планету из своих реальных друзей, пригласив их в чат, причем за это он еще и получит виртуальные деньги!
Программа постоянно обновляется! Для постоянного увеличения интереса участников планируется регулярное обновление списка товаров, введение новых возможностей виртуальных межличностных отношений.

http:\\javagala.ru/?ref=10812996  вводите эту ссылку в телефонном браузере и абсолютно бесплатно скачайте новейшую версию этого чата!

После регистрации обязательно сохраните "код востановления" своего персонажа!!!
Его можно увидеть если в самом чате зайти в меню настройки и найти пункт "Код восстановления"!:):)

----------


## Dezire

А сколько там пользователей?

----------

